# Anyone own a Solar Orange Audi ? (Color advice needed)



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all, 

first post though I have been lurking here as a non member....

Looking at ordering an Audi TTS and am doing some handwringing about the color...

Was hoping to find some owners out there who could show me their rides (ANY AUDI MODEL would be fine) in pics or make a roadtrip out to see the cars in person and buy them lunch for their trouble.

I live in Calgary, Canada... but for a car I need to make a large deposit on I am willing to drive a long ways to see the color on a car in person (I drive an APR stage2+ GTI so I dont mind a long trip )

Really liked Sprint Blue but now the colors not available... so I have narrowed my choices down to Solar Orange and Scuba Blue.

If I go scuba blue I will prob add silver paint to front bottom spoiler and around the lower grills, perhaps continuing down the bottom rocker panels of the sides...

I really want a car that pops, stands out from the typical audi color pallet. Was even considering a matching silver stripe that goes with the scuba.

My first choice out of available colors was actually Solar Orange but its one of those colors that i think really needs to be seen in person and I have concerns about possible fading. I would probaby accent the Solar Orange with Carbon fibre mirrors, CF lower valence and a TTRS carbon fibre spoiler


thanks much!

John


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a Solar Orange TTS. It's a great color. You can see pics of mine and one other in the sticky thread at the top of the page.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's my 2009 TTS. can't say that the color has faded any at all, at least not that i've noticed (she is usually garaged when I'm home and out in the open or under a car cover at work).

I do get more thumbs ups, smiles and nods of appreciation on this car than the imola S4 I've got. Not sure if it's because of color or the car itself, but they both stand out. Solar orange is a beautiful color to have and I don't think I'll ever get tired of looking at it. 

Go for the solar orange and put a little bit of sunshine in your garage!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I was totally torn between Solar Orange and Ibis White, It would look so sick with gunmetal wheels and carbon all over. Stop being a handwringing vagizzle and do it!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I came very close to buying a lightly used Solar Orange TTS with the black/orange interior about a year and a half ago. The color was a major reason for me wanting it, it looked so cool in person. Unfortunately, the owner traded it in to a local BMW dealer before I could private purchase it, and the dealer wanted a ridiculous amount for it. It sat on their lot of several months but by then I'd lost interest.
I don't think I've seen Scuba Blue in person, but I'm very, very happy that I got Sepang Blue for my TT-RS sight unseen. I think it's very sporty with the silver wheels and accents.


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

You shouldn't buy a Solar Orange car if you don't want to be noticed. On a cloudy/rainy day the car sucks the color out of everything around it. Everything else fades into the gray background.


----------



## Jet jockey (Sep 20, 2011)

I've got this colour also. As others have said, don't pick this colour if you don't want to be noticed. It turns head everywhere, I had the windows tinted as dark as I could get them, at least now people can't see in when I'm in it.


----------



## ttsguy (Sep 28, 2011)

I just purchased a solar orange tts on tuesday and love the color. If you dont like attention, then def do not buy this color. I have been stopped multiple times already.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

ttsguy said:


> I just purchased a solar orange tts on tuesday and love the color. If you dont like attention, then def do not buy this color. I have been stopped multiple times already.


Stopped by the cops or people who commented on the color. Oh and PICS OR FAIL!


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

I think if you want flash, Solar Orange is it, although I have yet to see many Red TT's or TTS
Volcano is an awesome color if you like metallic flake. I looked at a used Solar Orange and balked on it and somebody bought it. I ended up with Ibis which was my first choice, but due to circumstances I also have an Ibis Avant..... was not intending to have 2 white cars.......

I did used to have an Orange A4Avant ..hence the screenname.... 
I did not like Solar as much as my Avant's much richer India Red Pearl so something kept me from pulling the trigger, but I'd have been happy with white or orange, and I got the white partly because it was NEW and the other car was a lightly abused carmax car.......


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

BUMP! Just thought I'd share how solar orange looks slightly different in bright sunlight which was the pic above. 

Then in the late afternoon sun... 









And since we got a little bit of rain this week.....


----------

